# Snow?



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

Is this white stuff falling from the sky snow? Haven't seen any for so lon, I forgot what it looked like! I guess it will remind me in a hurry! We have about 2" on the ground right now (0930 Sunday 19 March 06) and still falling. It is SUPPOSED to taper off this afternoon and pick back up tonight, tomorrow, and on itnto Tuesday morning. They are calling for 12" - 16" after it is all said and done! If we get 9" - it will DOUBLE our total for the ENTIRE SEASON (since Last October)! I got the blade on the 8N and we're ready to go! I won't even waste the gas until it's over 6". Tomorrow is the fist day of Spring and Winter hits! Might get more the end of the week.

I got one more goat that is getting ready to kid - figured she'd wait until a blizzard!


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

Well - we got about 4" from our "blizzard"! I guess folks out in the central part of the state got hit with about 20+ inches! We PROBABLY received more, but it was coming down fast and not getting deeper! A LOT of it melted from the ground up. If I HAD to guess, I'd say MAYBE 8" TOTAL, but half is gone. I'm not even going to bother with blading the drive, but I MIGHT blade some around the sheds, just to say I DID blade this Winter!


----------



## glenn27 (Feb 7, 2006)

*need water...BUT-*

We are supposed to get snow/rain/ice mix here in central Virginny, but forcast has changed (again)--now more rain, less snow until this evening---ground is too warm---right now it's raining at a good clip, temp is about 36 deg....We'll see-supposed to stop sometime B-4 midnight....


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

Highways around us are cleared off, but I guess that the central part of the state, and I-80 west of Lincoln is pretty much shut down. HAPPY SPRING!:blacksuit


----------

